# Check Your Broadband Connection - Again



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Appears to be a repeat of the problem several of us had on 10/10. I see both 622s on the router attached devices list, I reset the broadband connection and they still can't call home.

I had the message to stay connected to avoid the $5 charge.

I'm on hold now and I just sent an email to tech support.

Well, after 3 or 4 CSRs that didn't understand, even after I explained several of us had seen this problem on 10/10 and would place me on hold after which I'd get a busy signal, I spoke to a fellow who turned in an engineering report. And he placed a note on my acccount to waive the $5 if I get hit with it.

He also told me that you have to fail a call home 3 times before they assess the charge. I dunno, that's what he said.


----------



## rprew (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm seeing the same issue on my 722 and 622 w/ L6.14. I can see and ping both devices on the network, however they both fail Broadband Connection status under diagnostics.


----------



## thrillerbee (Aug 13, 2007)

rprew said:


> I'm seeing the same issue on my 722 and 622 w/ L6.14. I can see and ping both devices on the network, however they both fail Broadband Connection status under diagnostics.


Packet capture shows that TCP sessions are failing to the Dish server. Nothing we can do until it comes back online.

ViP 622 sends SYN - never see a response.


----------



## ScottsFJ40 (Feb 27, 2007)

Noticed the same thing this morning with my 722. Guess I should have checked in here before spending a lot of time checking out my network.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I emailed tech support this morning using the response they sent me when I sent them an email about this problem occuring on 10/10/08. I assume they already knew about this, but it never hurts particularly on a weekend.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Yep, my connection is down also.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

It is Dish Network. I called and actually got a tech located in Arizona. He was unaware but checked with his supervisor who confirmed server problems on their end. He confirmed my connection, even though the 722 said it wasn't.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

The IP of the server my 722 is trying to connect to, is 4.71.42.136. It is currently unpingable (is that a word).
.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Wilf said:


> The IP of the server my 722 is trying to connect to, is 4.71.42.136. It is currently unpingable (is that a word).
> .


That's a Level 3 Communications address. Their Denver system is up, so it has to do with something particular to Dish. I haven't gotten a form response to my email which was what happened on 10/10. I finally got one after things were up and running.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

My 722 gave me the "connect this box to avoid $5 fee" message this AM and says "not connected" in the network setup. I've unplugged the box and restarted it and still no joy. I looked at my server log and says it gave the box a lease at 3:07 AM (normal nightly reboot) and at 10:10 AM (when I restarted it) and says it's currently connected. The 722 still says otherwise.

Update: As of Sunday AM, all is well once again.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I received the following response from tech support sent at 9:19 pm PDT:


> Thank you for your email. We apologize for any inconvenience this issue has caused. Thank you for reporting this issue; we are aware of it & are working towards a resolution. Please try your connection again tomorrow as the outage should be restored by that point.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update, phrelin. I never got a reply to my email. But that's okay 'cause it works this morning.


----------

